# Probleme mit PCI Soundkarten,Bild friert ein wenn ton gespielt wird,onboard geht



## Michael yx (4. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein sehr merkwürdiges Problem,
habe mir eine PCI Soundkarte gekauft, sie lässt sich auch ohne Probleme installieren, doch sobald ich damit einen Ton wiedergeben will friert der Rechner ein und nix geht mehr.(egal ob midi, wave oder Mp3)  
midi spielt er jedoch so für 1-2 sek und dann das gleiche Problem.

-Meine onboard Soundkarte von C-media,
hab ich im Bios vorher ausgeschaltet.

-Die neusten Treiber vom Mainboard, Soundkarte, Garfikkarte usw hab ich alle drauf.

-Die IRQ's hab ich auch alle kontrolliert die Soundkarte hat einen für sich ganz alleine.

-Beim Geräte manager wird auch kein Hardware Konflikt angezeigt.

-Windows habe ich komplett neu installiert ohne Erfolg
(die anderen Patitionen habe ich gelassen)
Meine Festplatte C: ist alleine für die treiber und Windows XP

Ich weis nicht mehr weiter, sämtliche Foren habe ich durchgeguckt und alles erdenkliche aus meiner Sicht probiert.
Dachte erst die Soundkarte ist kaputt (Aureon Fun 5.1) und habe mir eine neue gekauft(Hercule Muse 5.1 DVD) doch bei der ist genau das gleiche Problem.
Dann kam mir noch der einfall Jumper auf dem Mainboard umzustecken
doch im Handbuch von meinem Mainboard wird nix davon erwähnt
und im Internet hab ich auch nirgends was dazu gefunden.

Mein System
Prozessor         : Athlon Xp 2800+
Mainboard        : MSI KT6 Delta Fisr
Speicher           : 512MB original Infineon+Infineon
Festplatte         : Samsung SP1203N 120 GB
Betribssystem : Windows XP + SP1
Wlan                  : Belkin54g   802.11b
DVD Laufwerk : TEAC  DV-516E/D
DVD Brenner   : Pioneer DVR-106

Ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter bitte helft mir


----------



## BlaBla-HH (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo Michael yx,

aus in dem Fall eigener, deprimierender Erfahrung.liegt es daran, dass Microsoft den virtuellen Treiber MPU-401 benötigt, um Soundateien ordnungsgemäß abzuspielen. Dieser virtuelle Treiber besteht aus verschiedenen Treibern, wobei Microsoft Probleme hat, die Dateien in der richtigen Reihenfolge zu installieren. 
Da ich auch einen C-Media Soundchip auf dem Motherboard habe, mir jedoch eine 7.1 Sounkarte zugelegt hatte, dauerte es Tage bis ich eine Lösung gefunden habe.

Meine Lösung sah dann wie folgt aus:

Ich habe die Software deinstalliert, danach die Soundkarte aus dem Gerätemanager entfernt und daraufhin die *.inf-Datei des C-Media-Soundchips entfernt. Dann habe ich das System neugestartet den Soundchip im Bios deaktiviert. Weiter startete ich im abgesicherten Modus, um dort die benötigte *.inf-Datei, wie auch die Software meiner 7.1-Karte zu installieren. Nach erneutem Restart, wieder im abgesichterten Modus, habe ich die Soundkarte manuell hinzugefügt. *ächz* Erneuter Restart. Nachdem die Karte sich beim "normalen Starten" installiert hatte und der Hardwaremanager gerade fertig war, startete ich das System sofort neu, da ich wusste, dass Windows XP erst verschiedene andere virtuelle Treiber installiert hatte, die bei einem erneutem Restart zur virtuellen MPU-401-Datei umfunktioniert werden. Also: "normaler Start" und der Hardwaremanager gehorchte und modelte die virtuellen Dateien zur MPU-401 um. Wegen meiner erfolglosen Installationen die Tage zuvor, machte ich sogleich einen neuen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt, damit Windows gar nicht erst auf die Idee kommen sollte, mir meine Konfig irgendwann wieder zu klauen.


----------



## Michael yx (7. Februar 2004)

*Danke werde ich ausprobieren*

Danke Uwe, ich hoffe das klappt bei mir auch.
Ich werde das gleich morgen oder heute Abend
ausprobieren.
Ich schreib dann obs geklappt hat oder nicht.

Wünsch dir noch ein schönes
Wochenende
_______
Michael


----------

